# Navarre Beach 22/23 MAR - Broken rods and Big Tigers



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/SLwqh

After spending Friday night at Hurlburt Field AFB Soundside catching bait (stingray) I decided I would take a couple friends out for their first time shark fishing. We agreed that we would meet up at Navarre Beach early Saturday afternoon. Vaughn and I get to the beach at around 2 in the afternoon knowing that it would be just us for a little while. Get everything setup and run a single line out, Avet 30w/500 yard drop/Lesser AJ as bait.

Spencer gets done working at the wildlife refuge and makes his way out to the beach at about 3 and we all hang out in the sun having a good time. I decided to rig up my 9/0 to prepare taking it out an hour before sunset and notice the rod is splintered between the 2-3 eye -- no bueno. After a few calls Karla (Vaughn's wife) agreed to stop by my house and pick up an extra rod on her way out (just got off work). She arrives about 90 minutes before sunset, I rig everything up and run a ray out about 400 yards.

Now comes the waiting game. Not so much as a knock early in the evening. Spencer decides he has to get going at around 8, something about needing to grocery shopping. At 8:30 the 9/0 bends and starts screaming like I have never heard before. Hook sets and I'm yelling at Vaughn to get the harness on. As he gets the harness on I feel a pop... letting out a few choice words while reeling in the slack line to investigate what happened I tell Vaughn we lost it. I am still at a loss as to what exactly happened... 15-20' 400# mono checked out good. The 250# steel cable on the other hand was about half the length it was when I ran the bait out. I decided to wait till 9:30 before running the last ray out on the 9/0 just in case the Avet gets a run. Re-run the bait out at 9:30 and we sit, and we sit, aaaaand we sit.

Karla ends up leaving the beach at around 1 AM so she can get some sleep before work. She leaves, with the only true camera that we have on the beach (important for later). Little back story, I had playing music from my phone since we got to the beach and it beeped warning 15% battery at about 10, so I put it in battery saving mode and stopped the music. Vaughn had been playing Candy Crush all night, his was sitting at 9% at about the same time.

At 1:50 the Avet bends slowly and pops back upright. I give it about 15 seconds and nothing, so I reel in the little bit of slack till I feel the weights and sit buy it while on free spool. Line slowly starts going out and I tell Vaughn to get the harness (he's confused as I turned off the clicker and was using my thumb for light pressure). After about 20 seconds I apply moderate drag and feel a pull, almost like you would from a 4' Blacktip. I reel in the line for about 10 seconds and "set the hook" to see if I could get whatever was on the line mad so I could judge the size... nothing, feels like a small BT.

I get Vaughn setup and sloooowly see the rod bend more and more. Then line starts steadily disappearing off the reel. We apply a little more drag, slowly up till reaching about 60# (guessing). Line is still disappearing off the rod at this point and I'm a little concerned due to only having approximately 150-200 yards left on the reel at this point (like I said, slowly turned up the drag). At this point I tell Vaughn to get ready and locked it down, 70# drag.... line is still getting stripped off the reel. He finally turned the fish for the first time... this process continued 4-5 times till he was able to get enough line back on the reel to put the shark at about the 2nd bar. Mr. Tax Man decides to take a few more runs at this point, although much much slower than before. 55 minutes later I see the fin and shadow, get the tail rope and yell at Vaughn to lay my rod down on my jacket (taken off before I went for a swim) to help me pull the shark up to inches of water.

Release was hectic but he swam off quick and strong. The only picture we could get with our phones being almost dead (Today I Learned Androids will not let you enable flash on the camera if below a certain battery level) was with 2 headlamps pointing at the shark. Estimated length of the shark was 10-11, 10 being on the conservative side. Overall a great night, all had a lot of fun and seeing the smile on another friends first time catching a shark made my day.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Fun story. those tigers will split 1/16th cable no problem. I've had it happen. 

you sure you got 90lbs of drag out of an Avet 30W? even the TRX only puts out 70 at full.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great shark there and love the detailed story, thanks and grats


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Fun story. those tigers will split 1/16th cable no problem. I've had it happen.
> 
> you sure you got 90lbs of drag out of an Avet 30W? even the TRX only puts out 70 at full.


I noticed that when I woke up, need to change the numbers.... been a long weekend (fished Thursday for reds, Friday for rays and all day yesterday/this morning).


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great way to start the new season! And looks to be right in the 10'+ range. Multiple runs and sharks landed reports from friends last night! Looks like its time to break out the 80w and put some sharks on the beach! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Great way to start the new season! And looks to be right in the 10'+ range. Multiple runs and sharks landed reports from friends last night! Looks like its time to break out the 80w and put some sharks on the beach! UGLY



That's what I'm thinking. I got those 4 tuna for bait and a ray. Need more rays. Shoot me a text. I'm wanting to go

great catch, OP. Now It's looking like it's time to go.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That's what I like to see!!! Way to go! Glad you got one on the beach! We had a couple takes on ray last night but nothing to show for it!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> That's what I like to see!!! Way to go! Glad you got one on the beach! We had a couple takes on ray last night but nothing to show for it!



Hey, I'll take a couple takes on bait than nothing at all any night. Means there is life out there finally.

sharks are moving in. Talked to a guy at bridge who said they seen blacktips and hammers around the navarre pier. 4-5' range


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Hey, I'll take a couple takes on bait than nothing at all any night. Means there is life out there finally.
> 
> sharks are moving in. Talked to a guy at bridge who said they seen blacktips and hammers around the navarre pier. 4-5' range


Yeah the sharks out there for sure! You gotta get out there asap! Maybe we can even fish together sometime if your'e down!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Yeah the sharks out there for sure! You gotta get out there asap! Maybe we can even fish together sometime if your'e down!


I'm always down as long as I'm not neck deep in school work or busy with kiddos.

I'm wanting to go this week hopefully. I don't know how many nights I sat on the beach shivering and not a single click.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Hey, I'll take a couple takes on bait than nothing at all any night. Means there is life out there finally.
> 
> sharks are moving in. Talked to a guy at bridge who said they seen blacktips and hammers around the navarre pier. 4-5' range


Ugh, I will admit I don't like them seeing BT around. Hard to keep a bait in the water for big guys when they show up


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Ugh, I will admit I don't like them seeing BT around. Hard to keep a bait in the water for big guys when they show up



I hear ya. That's why we catch a blacktip and use it for bait. That's my plan


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Done it a few times but still prefer to use Blues/Spanish/Rays over small BT for bait. I know they produce, just have had extremely bad luck (losing gear) when using them.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Done it a few times but still prefer to use Blues/Spanish/Rays over small BT for bait. I know they produce, just have had extremely bad luck (losing gear) when using them.



True. If I do get a BT I'll be yakking him out to try. But right now I'm excited to try the tuna I have for bait.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> True. If I do get a BT I'll be yakking him out to try. But right now I'm excited to try the tuna I have for bait.


Tuna should produce right now. Over the last 4 weeks we have been out 3 times for shark. Mullet have gone untouched, spanish untouched, blues untouched, rays have gotten gobbled up fast (only used 2 so far) and Lesser AJ (last one used last night) have gotten 6'+ shark each time. 

Let me know when you go out and how the trip goes. We have been hitting up Navarre Beach, parking lot 10 (just west of the Condo's). Normally I my team lives on Okaloosa Island and the bridges/piers but we have decided to branch out and try new locations this year


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Tuna should produce right now. Over the last 4 weeks we have been out 3 times for shark. Mullet have gone untouched, spanish untouched, blues untouched, rays have gotten gobbled up fast (only used 2 so far) and Lesser AJ (last one used last night) have gotten 6'+ shark each time.
> 
> Let me know when you go out and how the trip goes. We have been hitting up Navarre Beach, parking lot 10 (just west of the Condo's). Normally I my team lives on Okaloosa Island and the bridges/piers but we have decided to branch out and try new locations this year



Damn I was cobia fishing on the yak Saturday morning at lot 10. I know navarre well. We have a few spots from destin to pickens. I know of a really good spot on okaloosa island but this was only for casting, never yakked out there. One full night I think I got 8 sharks,2 reds and a massive ray. I could only imagine a few 100 yards out would be like.


I right now I have 4 tuna and a ray. I had 3 grouper and 3 AJ but no room in freezer. Went to the dump. I need more rays though. Supposedly they are all over the sound by the navarre bridge.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Damn I was cobia fishing on the yak Saturday morning at lot 10. I know navarre well. We have a few spots from destin to pickens. I know of a really good spot on okaloosa island but this was only for casting, never yakked out there. One full night I think I got 8 sharks,2 reds and a massive ray. I could only imagine a few 100 yards out would be like.
> 
> 
> I right now I have 4 tuna and a ray. I had 3 grouper and 3 AJ but no room in freezer. Went to the dump. I need more rays though. Supposedly they are all over the sound by the navarre bridge.


Hai, I have a few spots on Okaloosa. I tend to go there when alone with the surf rods. Last year had a good night, 14 BT all 3-5' including 2 double hook-ups  Isn't the water still a little cold for Cobia?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Hai, I have a few spots on Okaloosa. I tend to go there when alone with the surf rods. Last year had a good night, 14 BT all 3-5' including 2 double hook-ups  Isn't the water still a little cold for Cobia?


It is. But destin has produced cobia so I thought I'd give it a shot. Trolled a live eel and threw jig. Nothing.

The big boys should be rolling in soon with the cobia and other fish moving back in. I'll probably have a 3 rod spread, but at least my 2 main reels. Got all my tackle in and made up all my stuff. Still have enough for like 16 more leaders or so. I have like 8 or so now so should be ok.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

On to the Cobia, been thinking of taking my 9/0 and 30w out for shark on long drops and bringing my TLD 15 and 25 for Cobia instead of surf rods. If I was to do that would I be dropping the bait ON the second bar for the Cobia or should I drop it elsewhere (more than likely live pins)?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Just use a 12/0 for cobia.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> On to the Cobia, been thinking of taking my 9/0 and 30w out for shark on long drops and bringing my TLD 15 and 25 for Cobia instead of surf rods. If I was to do that would I be dropping the bait ON the second bar for the Cobia or should I drop it elsewhere (more than likely live pins)?



I honestly don't know. This was my first time ever targeting them. I have heard to troll the color change (450+ yards I think). They could come in closer just like any other fish. But from what I've heard it's usually color change area, give or take. 

I know cobia make good bait too.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> I honestly don't know. This was my first time ever targeting them. I have heard to troll the color change (450+ yards I think). They could come in closer just like any other fish. But from what I've heard it's usually color change area, give or take.
> 
> I know cobia make good bait too.


I would rather eat the cobia! I really need to research that then, I thought when they started migrating through they cruised the 2nd bar (which is why you see so many boats cruising it in their towers).


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> I would rather eat the cobia! I really need to research that then, I thought when they started migrating through they cruised the 2nd bar (which is why you see so many boats cruising it in their towers).


Lol. Clean it and keep the carcass. We saw boats trolling the color change area Saturday. But I'm sure they can be anywhere. My buddy caught one on his shark rod using a BT for bait lol


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Lol. Clean it and keep the carcass. We saw boats trolling the color change area Saturday. But I'm sure they can be anywhere. My buddy caught one on his shark rod using a BT for bait lol


It took me a while to get my room-mate to let me keep whole fish in the deep freezer... a carcass isn't going to fly!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> It took me a while to get my room-mate to let me keep whole fish in the deep freezer... a carcass isn't going to fly!


Fresh is better anyways. Catch it that day.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> It took me a while to get my room-mate to let me keep whole fish in the deep freezer... a carcass isn't going to fly!


Haha. Guess it's back to rays. I need to go catch some. I have only one right now and it's like a dinner plate size. I'm wanting bigger ones.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Fresh is better anyways. Catch it that day.


I would agree but sometimes FWC doesn't exactly like that unless you use the entire fish.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fresh is always better. That's why I always have a bait rod out trying to catch rays or blues. One day I'll be out there most of the day and yak out and try and catch bait and then it will go right onto the hook and yakked out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Fresh is always better. That's why I always have a bait rod out trying to catch rays or blues. One day I'll be out there most of the day and yak out and try and catch bait and then it will go right onto the hook and yakked out.


That's how I always do it. Or the day before.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

This year I plan on using only the freshest bait I can get. Once it's in the freezer for too long it tends to go bad. But, LP did catch a nice sandbar on some old ass bluefish I had. Lol.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> This year I plan on using only the freshest bait I can get. Once it's in the freezer for too long it tends to go bad. But, LP did catch a nice sandbar on some old ass bluefish I had. Lol.


I've noticed bleaching my bait cooler has the most effect on the bait being good or bad... don't plan on bleaching it this year lol. May stink but it's better than the bait smelling of bleach!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you wanna target cobia then come out one day when we go again. If you have a decent yak with rod holders etc then you're set. Would be a lot of fun to hook into a nice cobia from a yak. Im.hoping to land a cobia and some king for bait.

I'm curious to know what your shark set is as far as tackle. Size mono leader? Cable? Etc. I have my style, just wondering what you're using


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> If you wanna target cobia then come out one day when we go again. If you have a decent yak with rod holders etc then you're set. Would be a lot of fun to hook into a nice cobia from a yak. Im.hoping to land a cobia and some king for bait.
> 
> I'm curious to know what your shark set is as far as tackle. Size mono leader? Cable? Etc. I have my style, just wondering what you're using


Just depends on the conditions, bait and what I think is around. This trip I had 100# PP braid main line, 15-20' 400# black mono with a 1lb sliding weight ,10-15' 440# 7-strand cable, 16 Owner on the business end (electrical tape around the hook) and a 12 Owner connected on the ass-end of the bait via 150# 7 strand cable (also electrical taped). On my 1954 9/0 (old tank, love that reel!) I had 100# mono main line in to 15'-20' 400# mono w/a 6oz sliding spider weight, 10' 250# 7-strand cable and a single 12 Owner hook (taped of course). 

When there are more blacktips/spinners around I will change up to a "mousetrap" design with smaller baits/hooks. Right now I haven't seen much under 6' so I have been using bigger baits/bigger hooks and longer drops.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Just depends on the conditions, bait and what I think is around. This trip I had 100# PP braid main line, 15-20' 400# black mono with a 1lb sliding weight ,10-15' 440# 7-strand cable, 16 Owner on the business end (electrical tape around the hook) and a 12 Owner connected on the ass-end of the bait via 150# 7 strand cable (also electrical taped). On my 1954 9/0 (old tank, love that reel!) I had 100# mono main line in to 15'-20' 400# mono w/a 6oz sliding spider weight, 10' 250# 7-strand cable and
> 
> a single 12 Owner hook (taped of course).
> 
> When there are more blacktips/spinners around I will change up to a "mousetrap" design with smaller baits/hooks. Right now I haven't seen much under 6' so I have been using bigger baits/bigger hooks and longer drops.



Oh ok. About the same as mine. I run 30' of 400lb mono with a sliding swivel and I'll use a brick or something larger depending on condition. 480lb cable or #19 wire. Either 14/0 owner on the end or 20/0 mustad. All hooks are plasti dipped. One reel I have straight 130lb mono at 1000 yards and other one I have 250# braid or so and 500yards of 130lb mono. Both have momoi. I like to have all mono in the water to help with abrasion and cutoffs. Of course the higher test braid is less prone to this than say 50lb.

I have made any stinger hook set ups yet. I might make a few for my larger baits I also use zip ties for the hook. I'll hook from lower lip out the top lip and zip tie the hook to the bottom lip. I've had too many baits come off after thawing out.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Oh ok. About the same as mine. I run 30' of 400lb mono with a sliding swivel and I'll use a brick or something larger depending on condition. 480lb cable or #19 wire. Either 14/0 owner on the end or 20/0 mustad. All hooks are plasti dipped. One reel I have straight 130lb mono at 1000 yards and other one I have 2 50# braid or so and 500yards of 130lb mono. Both have momoi. I like to have all mono in the water to help with abrasion and cutoffs. Of course the higher test braid is less prone to this than say 50lb.
> 
> I have made any stinger hook set ups yet. I might make a few for my larger baits I also use zip ties for the hook. I'll hook from lower lip out the top lip and zip tie the hook to the bottom lip. I've had too many baits come off after thawing out.


I am looking to reline my 9/0 which is currently 100# mono straight through. I spooled it running the bait out this weekend so I am back to the drawing board. You get good hookup rates owith the Mustads? I wasn't having good hookups with them, switched to Owner and rarely do I not hook now.

I have used zip ties before, the hook size/placement changes every time just depending on the bait and what I think is around. I use barrel swivels + snap swivels so the entire leader can be put together on the beach in seconds (have different size mono + wire portions and they just clamp together depending on what I need). The only thing I have to do is tie the main line on and crimp the hook on  Of course, this is just for the sliding setup, I haven't gotten around to doing this for my mousetrap leaders yet.

Main line > Barrel Swivel -> Mono (have different sizes already cut) with sliding snap swivel for weight > Snap Swivel > Barrel Swivel > Wire > empty cable so I can put hook on at the beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> I am looking to reline my 9/0 which is currently 100# mono straight through. I spooled it running the bait out this weekend so I am back to the drawing board. You get good hookup rates owith the Mustads? I wasn't having good hookups with them, switched to Owner and rarely do I not hook now.
> 
> I have used zip ties before, the hook size/placement changes every time just depending on the bait and what I think is around. I use barrel swivels + snap swivels so the entire leader can be put together on the beach in seconds (have different size mono + wire portions and they just clamp together depending on what I need). The only thing I have to do is tie the main line on and crimp the hook on  Of course, this is just for the sliding setup, I haven't gotten around to doing this for my mousetrap leaders yet.
> 
> Main line > Barrel Swivel -> Mono (have different sizes already cut) with sliding snap swivel for weight > Snap Swivel > Barrel Swivel > Wire > empty cable so I can put hook on at the beach.



I do the same. Mono is tied to a 500lb snap swivel and is always on there. Clips to a barrel to mono leader then at end of mono leader is snap swivel. Snap swivel gets clipped to bite sections barrel. All mine are double crimped and Flemish eye knot. I use same size hooks for all rigs. Usually use big bait but if using a smaller blue then so be it. He's getting hooked with a big owner or the mustad lol.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I recently started using the snap swivels. Picked up the idea within the past month from someone (don't remember off the top of my head) on either these boards, reddit/r/sharkfishing or TX-sharkfishing. I really need to look up who it was and thank them once again, makes things soooo much easier being able to change things up on the fly with ease/speed.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> Yeah I recently started using the snap swivels. Picked up the idea within the past month from someone (don't remember off the top of my head) on either these boards, reddit/r/sharkfishing or TX-sharkfishing. I really need to look up who it was and thank them once again, makes things soooo much easier being able to change things up on the fly with ease/speed.


That might have been me actually. I told one of the guys on here and he was all excited about the idea. I checked and thought it was you. But you didn't reply to thread. Maybe you read about it. I have all mine wrapped up in baggies. It's so much easier to get rigged up on beach than having to basically tie everything off.

I tie my mono main line to swivel with a Bimini knot ( I think that's what my dad called it). It takes some good tying and hard pulling but you have two main lines next to each other at the end for more strength. That knot will probably never bust


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> That might have been me actually. I told one of the guys on here and he was all excited about the idea. I checked and thought it was you. But you didn't reply. Maybe you read about it. I have all mine wrapped up in baggies. It's so much easier to get rigged up on beach than having to basically tie everything off.


hahaha it was you! Thank you once again! I did reply for quiet a while but then stopped following the thread as a few more people jumped in and took it for a side-bar conversation


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> hahaha it was you! Thank you once again! I did reply for quiet a while but then stopped following the thread as a few more people jumped in and took it for a side-bar conversation




No problem man. It really does help and all your gear is ready to go. More time in the water. You can pre make all rigs at home and not worry about what needs to be finished later or whatever. It really makes for a easy set up. I've been told that snap swivels can open up and lose the shark, I have a hard time believing this. My dad used snap swivels all the time for big tuna and marlin in hawaii and never had this happen. And a tuna and Marlin is a lot stronger than a shark.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> No problem man. It really does help and all your gear is ready to go. More time in the water. You can pre make all rigs at home and not worry about what needs to be finished later or whatever. It really makes for a easy set up. I've been told that snap swivels can open up and lose the shark, I have a hard time believing this. My dad used snap swivels all the time for big tuna and marlin in hawaii and never had this happen. And a tuna and Marlin is a lot stronger than a shark.


I remember you saying that... I really do have a hard time believing that they can come undone though. Although, I have taught everyone I take out to keep things smooth and not jerky. Every motion needs to be smooth to include changes in drag (what I've seen a lot of people do quickly).


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> I remember you saying that... I really do have a hard time believing that they can come undone though. Although, I have taught everyone I take out to keep things smooth and not jerky. Every motion needs to be smooth to include changes in drag (what I've seen a lot of people do quickly).



Yup. I think when people say they lost a shark do to "opened swivel" it was user error. Probably forgot to clip it back after unclipping from yak lol. Hell, my snap swivels are a PITA to open up. I know I'm not near as strong as a shark but I find it hard for a shark to open it up still. The only issue I'm worried about is maybe my #19 wire getting snapped. Everything else seems to be just fine as far as error prone if done right. But, under heavy drag everything is really taking a beating regardless. If I land a large shark if definitely checking everything to make sure it's still good to go.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Yup. I think when people say they lost a shark do to "opened swivel" it was user error. Probably forgot to clip it back after unclipping from yak lol. Hell, my snap swivels are a PITA to open up. I know I'm not near as strong as a shark but I find it hard for a shark to open it up still. The only issue I'm worried about is maybe my #19 wire getting snapped. Everything else seems to be just fine as far as error prone if done right. But, under heavy drag everything is really taking a beating regardless. If I land a large shark if definitely checking everything to make sure it's still good to go.


I do the same thing, hands/eyes over every section of the leader. If it all checks out good I reuse and if there is any marks/stretches etc. it gets trashed I also rinse everything in fresh water and air dry when I unpack... last thing I want is rust on anything! Crazy thing about this tiger is, he got all hooks. I put hands over the cable 3-4 times and nothing had touched it


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> I do the same thing, hands/eyes over every section of the leader. If it all checks out good I reuse and if there is any marks/stretches etc. it gets trashed I also rinse everything in fresh water and air dry when I unpack... last thing I want is rust on anything! Crazy thing about this tiger is, he got all hooks. I put hands over the cable 3-4 times and nothing had touched it


Same here. Whatever leaders I used get rinsed and all swivels, etc get flushed with heavy water. Then wrapped up and air dried. If anything looks wrong goes in the trash and keep what I can. Also I'll file down the hook again to re sharpen it. 

You plan on doing any sharking this week? I'm wanting to go sometime this week if you wanna try


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Same here. Whatever leaders I used get rinsed and all swivels, etc get flushed with heavy water. Then wrapped up and air dried. If anything looks wrong goes in the trash and keep what I can. Also I'll file down the hook again to re sharpen it.
> 
> You plan on doing any sharking this week? I'm wanting to go sometime this week if you wanna try


This week is out of the question for me, busy tieing up things at work and have a few interviews/lunches with new companies (getting out of the Air Force in a few months)... also sick right now. When I woke up on Saturday I almost called everyone and told them to make other plans, but since I told them I would take them out I went out and just took things slower, but man am I feeling it today.

This weekend weather permitting I will be out, still need to get Spencer and Karla their first sharks  I managed 2 blues from this last trip which are both sitting in the freezer, I may go out Friday night to soundside to see if I can't get some more rays.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You know there are such a thing called PMs. Unless you really want everyone to know where you'll be at what time and exactly what your using. It'll be hard to cover it up later lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> This week is out of the question for me, busy tieing up things at work and have a few interviews/lunches with new companies (getting out of the Air Force in a few months)... also sick right now. When I woke up on Saturday I almost called everyone and told them to make other plans, but since I told them I would take them out I went out and just took things slower, but man am I feeling it today.
> 
> This weekend weather permitting I will be out, still need to get Spencer and Karla their first sharks  I managed 2 blues from this last trip which are both sitting in the freezer, I may go out Friday night to soundside to see if I can't get some more rays.


Weekend works for me actually. I haven't been in a few weeks since it's been dead. But i think they're starting to move in. I'm ready to get a big boy. I'm wanting to get some more rays. I'd like a bigger ray than I have now too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> You know there are such a thing called PMs. Unless you really want everyone to know where you'll be at what time and exactly what your using. It'll be hard to cover it up later lol


Lol. I don't care if people know what I'm using. If they wanna try my rigs they can. If we do end up going I'm sure we would pm or something. Hell others can come. I'm not selfish on spots and tactics lol. 

Shouldn't you be hunting for that Japanese shark anyways lol


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> You know there are such a thing called PMs. Unless you really want everyone to know where you'll be at what time and exactly what your using. It'll be hard to cover it up later lol


You are right, sorry... I guess having multiple locations I can just move to is too much. The more the merrier unless they trash the beach or act stupid. Also, thanks for the constructive criticism for someone trying to learn about cobia.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Lol. I don't care if people know what I'm using. If they wanna try my rigs they can. If we do end up going I'm sure we would pm or something. Hell others can come. I'm not selfish on spots and tactics lol.
> 
> Shouldn't you be hunting for that Japanese shark anyways lol


My thoughts too, the specifics will be PM'd. The leaders and gear is something that should be public, help each other out with learning new things or improving on old designs.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackjn said:


> My thoughts too, the specifics will be PM'd. The leaders and gear is something that should be public, help each other out with learning new things or improving on old designs.


LP is just busting our balls. He's a good Dude and is a wealth of knowledge. But I'm all about helping others. I'm not gonna(hopefully) catch a big shark and not say what's working or what I used. If others are successful then good for them. 

Like the other day a kid came into work wanting to really catch a shark. Gave him some tips on bait, how to hook it, leaders etc. Next day came in with a shark he caught. Was good seeing him catch what he was badly wanting to catch


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh I know he is a good guy and ultimately looking out for us so we aren't ran off  Guess I was a little harsh, just aggravated being sick haha


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin, I'm waiting for that shark, Jose, to find me. 



Quackjn said:


> You are right, sorry... I guess having multiple locations I can just move to is too much. The more the merrier unless they trash the beach or act stupid. Also, thanks for the constructive criticism for someone trying to learn about cobia.


First rule about cobia, you don't talk about cobia. Especially from the beach, and that's been around longer than fight club.

I got lucky and got a 40lb cobia on a shark rod from the beach. I've seen them in the first gut and follow my yak while paddling baits. Some places are more prone to cobia that are within casting distance than others and if you take a walk, yes walk, from Navarre to Pensacola you'll see what I mean. If you don't want to do that there are a couple videos on YouTube and some google hits that will narrow down the conditions to look for.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Justin, I'm waiting for that shark, Jose, to find me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nice about fight club. First, thank you for the info and also sorry for being a bit short.


----------

